# Fraser Coast Home Brew Competition - Date Claimer. June 11/12 2016



## HBHB (12/12/15)

As usual, the Fraser Coast Home Brew Competition will be run over the weekend of the 11th and 12th June. Queens Birthday Weekend 11/12/13 June 2016

That should give everyone plenty of time to get their brewing and bottling schedules sorted.


Entries will be accepted from any area.


Entries will need to be in by COB 0n Wednesday 8th June. PET or Glass Bottles are acceptable according to the style.


Entries are set at $5 per bottle and 2 entries per Category, with limit of 1 per style.


AABC Guidelines will be used.

We're expecting around 100 or more entries this year

Feedback sheets will be provided

The Fraser Coast Bayside Brewers Inc. will be hosting a Case Swap for those who want to put their best foot forward and if you're attending.

If anyone wants to sit in on the judging for the experience or for the camaraderie, you're more than welcome and there's space for a dozen tents and campers/vans in the yard etc plus quarters for another 15 -20 or so inside.

Judging will start at 09:30 and hopefully be finished by 04:30 since everyone's thirsty by that hr.

Lunch, Dinner and recovery morning breakfast will be provided for those attending and if you need more time to recover, there's always Monday to find your bearings and to get home.


More details over the coming months.


----------



## HBHB (13/1/16)

Edit to the above. Apparently in October, a public servant in the land of far far away changed the dates for the Queens Birthday weekend again to 3 October 2016. So it's not a long weekend anymore.

Business as usual for this competition though.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Bribie G (13/1/16)

Is this just for cane toads or can cockroaches and Mexicans enter as well?


----------



## HBHB (23/1/16)

i


Bribie G said:


> Is this just for cane toads or can cockroaches and Mexicans enter as well?


Open to all brewers Bribie.


----------



## HBHB (9/5/16)

UPDATE:

If anyone wants to enter this year, drop me an email to [email protected] for an entry form and further details.

The after competition shindig is as normal, if perhaps a little larger than last year with brewers coming down from Mackay, Rocky and up from Brisbane etc. I believe Karen's planning some ring burner curries again and some other bits for those who prefer less adventurous foods. A 15 place Case swap will also be run on Saturday night.

Plenty of room around the house and yard for stayers if you're coming up to participate, sit in on or to do some judging and for the Saturday night do.

email for address and further details. $5.00 per entry, single 740/750ml entry usual AABC requirements and categories. etc. Open to brewers from all states and Territories.

Note: Apologies for the boo boo in the first post about QB long weekend. It's not a long weekend this year though anyone wishing to take an extra day for recovery can do so at their leisure.


----------



## fungrel (12/6/16)

Forgot to ask before I sent off my entries... Will we be (e)mailed our score sheets? First entry in a comp so keen to get some feedback.


----------



## luggy (12/6/16)

Think they're being mailed out


----------



## seehuusen (12/6/16)

Yeah, they'll get mailed out, along with certificates for placing beers. That's pretty much what the 5 bux entry fee goes to 

Another GREAT event it was this year, thanks to Fraser Coast Brew Club and NHB for organizing the brilliant event


----------



## fungrel (13/7/16)

Still no mail, did I give a wrong address?


----------

